
Astronaut Piers Sellers’ last message before his death - tnorgaard
http://www.astronomy.com/news/2016/12/piers-sellers-last-message
======
tnorgaard
Direct link to the Youtube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVkZz49PxIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVkZz49PxIA).

